# Flat brisket question



## old golfer guy (Nov 11, 2017)

Have always done full packers on my Kamado and have had success. I have a 4.5 lb flat that I want to do Sun. but am concerned about it drying out. Plan on seasoning then smoking for about 3 hrs, in the bath for 24 hrs and finish on a hot grill. Do you think it should be injected to keep it moist and if so with what? Never have injected whole packers before so I'm a little lost here
Dale


----------



## okie362 (Nov 11, 2017)

I would think the bath would keep it moist enough.


----------



## wild west (Nov 11, 2017)

Ive had an anova for about a year now and have tried  brisket flat a couple times. Temp and time both come into play. Too low temp means longer time in the bath but you still wont get to the point where the collagen breaks down but you wont loose moisture can still be a little tough but juicy (set piont 140 for 36 to 4i8 hrs). Higher temp means you loose moisture from the meat but the collagen breaks down to compensate for moisture loss ( 155 set point still needs 24 to 36 hrs) last one i did the bag had 1/2 cup of liquid in the bag after the 24 hr bath and the water in the stock pot was discolored from bleed through yet the bag was still sealed. Ive never injected so cant help there. So far i prefer a traditional cook for tough cuts of meat. Side note: Have also done home cured pastrami sous vide for 24 hrs at 155 after a 2 week dry cure  and a 6hr cold smoke. Still had to steam cook it to get it to where it was awesome.  These are just my observations and results from my cooks. Doesnt mean im doing things right although ive had amazing results with most veggies, fish , ground meats , and more tender cuts of beef and pork.


----------



## old golfer guy (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks for the replays. Brisket came out super tender and tasty. Did not have a bark ring-- no big deal. Next time I think I'll inject to get a little more moisture in it.
Dale


----------



## gnatboy911 (Nov 15, 2017)

old golfer guy said:


> Thanks for the replays. Brisket came out super tender and tasty. Did not have a bark ring-- no big deal. Next time I think I'll inject to get a little more moisture in it.
> Dale



Did you stick to your plan you mentioned in the first post?


----------



## old golfer guy (Nov 16, 2017)

911  Almost. Smoked for 2 hrs then SV for 22 hrs and a quick sear for the finish.
Next time a little bit of injection  for more moisture.
Dale


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Dec 2, 2017)

I have SV'd several briskets and chuckies and my tastes hang in the 155* for 48+ hour range. I smoke to 135* internals, toss into SV, bring it out into an ice bath for a bit and then reverse sear. Winner winner chicken dinner. Here is one of my SV experiments..


----------



## bbqwillie (Dec 2, 2017)

Looks like your bark holds up good with that method, Pop A Smoke. I tried smoking first but my bark got "mushy" in the SV, so I started smoking to finish it. Think I'll try your method out and see how it goes.


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Dec 2, 2017)

bbqwillie said:


> Looks like your bark holds up good with that method, Pop A Smoke. I tried smoking first but my bark got "mushy" in the SV, so I started smoking to finish it. Think I'll try your method out and see how it goes.


The chilled bath prior to the reverse sear helps that out quite a bit. Cheers.


----------

